# Scary falls



## Stella

Hi everyone!  i am curious to know what your scariest fall was like. Here's mine:

This was a really stuupid beginner's fall,and my first and only (So far!)

My lesson horse just lurched or something. I don't really know what happened (you try to 4get these things:lol but I remember thinking oh nuts oh crap oh save me and then I slapped my back on the ground. I was all winded and I got scared so I lay there thrashing like a baby. Then my instructor helped me up and I just hugged my dad and started crying! I was SOOO freaked out- afraid to trot for like 3 lessons and afraid to canter for around, well, 23!!!! SOOO embarassing and stupid now that I look back.
Yours?


----------



## Poseidon

Mine wasn't exactly scary for me, but the girl I was with got really freaked out. I thought I might post it because it is the only time I have fallen, and it was a pretty hardcore fall. Allow me to tell:

I work as a wrangler at a summer camp that has horses. My favourite horse is a 17-year old fatass bay mare named Poseidon (hence my username). I decided I wanted to do some senior pictures with her last year, with my friend as photographer. I was bareback, which I was okay with, but Po is very fat and difficult to stay on, especially because this was the first time I had ever tried loping bareback. It was going fine and I found out that it was actually as easy as my friend said it was. The only problem was trying to keep her from running back to the corral (which a lot of the herd think they need to do when in that pasture because it right there). It was going okay for a while until Po decided without warning to take off towards the corral. I wasn't prepared and attempted to grab her neck.

I ended up slipping off, but since my arms were around her neck, I swung in front of her and got loped over. When I opened my eyes, I was on my back and I saw her stomach. My friend was really freaked out. I was sore, but fine. My back had roadrash all over and I had a very defined hoofprint on my left shoulder blade. (I still have a scar about the size of a quarter)

The first thing I said when I got up was, "Did you get a picture?!"  My friend didn't think it was as funny.

Another friend laughed at me this year because I was riding Po bareback again.


----------



## dressagebelle

I have had two scary falls. The first was a few years ago, I was riding a like 13 some odd hand Arabian gelding, and he hit a divot in the sand or something in the arena, and tripped. He started to regain his balance, but wasn't totally successful, and he ended up flipping over, threw me, and I apparently bounced a couple of times and slid forward, and ended up pulling myself forward really quickly so that he wouldn't land on me. He did end up landing on my ankle, though fortunately no damage was done. I was really sore, but fortunately we were both okay.

Third time was when I got on my Arabian for the first time, she was doing awesome, and I had someone leading her around the round pen, just to get her used to someone on her back. Well I was just about to stop and get off because she was being so good, and the stupid barn cat had to jump up on the rock right by the round pen, from the backside, so you couldn't see her until she was up on the rock. Well needless to say it scared the crap out of my mare who proceeded to take off, and I decided to ditch the horse before she ran into the fence. She was headed right, so I pushed off to the left, but right as I left her back she decided to switch directions, and jumped to the left, which left me flailing in midair to land on the right side of her, and not get stepped on. I ended up landing with all my weight on the inside bottom of my right kneecap, and the guy helping me with my horse had to come pull me out of the arena, while we let my mare run herself out. I couldn't feel my lower leg for about 5 minutes after "falling" off, and had a huge road rash from my jeans. My knee got really swollen, and I had a hard time walking for about a day and a half. Fortunately no more permanent damage than I already had, but it was still very scary not being able to feel your leg, and not even realizing it till someone asked me to move it. I scared the guy bad, because I guess I jumped up to try and get out of the arena, but as soon as I put the weight on my leg to move, I fell over, and couldn't get up again. Now she's absolutely wonderful, and I haven't had any problems since, but it took a bit to get over it.


----------



## dressagebelle

Haha, that was supposed to say the second time.


----------



## mbender

First time I got my mare, my sis and I decided to race in the field. Field is not to big but I thought we'd be ok. As we're racing, my sis turned to the left to avoid the barbed wire ahead and my mare decided she wanted to stay straight. Yep, scared the crap out of me. Luckily, there was a small tree right in front of that barbed wire. I met that tree head on. I stood there with the reins in my hand and was quite shaken but got back on and took her back to the barn. I went home and cried my eyes out and thought I would have to sell her. I didnt tho. First and last time I was scared.


----------



## countmystrides

when i was 12 i used to catch ride. i was a really tough rider and i was even smaller then most for my age. i was on a small pony who was extremely hard to ride. we were hacking in the hunt field and he spooked at a goat and slipped in mud. he got scared and flipped over on me and when i hit the ground i remember thinking, "what just happened". Then he kicked me in the head three times and in the hip once. i couldn't see anything for around 3 days.


----------



## kpptt2001

I have a story, it's kind of cute/funny, not scary tho. I was about 4 or 5ish. My family owned a show stable and was sweet enough to get me my very own pony - a Shetland pony (nasty little booger, that was used for driving before he came to our barn). The pony was supposed to be something fun for me; to once and awhile cart me around and mostly experience and learn how to properly groom etc. Since my mom was the coach, she was often out doing lessons in the rings, and I was left to be mischievous around the barn. One day, I had the bright idea that "if everyone else gets to tack up and ride in the rings, I should too". So, that’s what I did, tacked up my little cart pony in my tiny saddle and tossed on a pony bridle and out I went to the mounting block. Got on my pony and all went well for the first little bit. Walked into the ring and my mother was astonished to see me there and said "what do you think your doing?!?" I replied "I'm riding, mom" in a cocky kind of voice. My mother thought, well fine, I suppose she has to learn (I had been watching lessons intensely and lead lining for a while at this point). So off I went. Before my mother knew it, I was cantering down around the end of the ring and headed towards a small vertical. Just as we went over the vertical my pony popped me right out of my tack (I had never jumped before). Here I am, mid air, yelling "Heeeelllllllppppp". Everyone got a pretty good laugh out of that one. My mother made sure I was fine of course and said to me "hunny, how was I supposed to help you in mid air?  

It was probably funnier in person, but there it is folks, my very first fall! LOL


----------



## LauraKate

My last fall was yesterday! Bareback on Dawn, with a halter and lead, we rode up a small hill, and coming down, something must have scared her, because she was doing a flat-out run. by this time, I was all out of balance. I grabbed her main, but I only got a few hairs. I don't remember actually falling, but the people watching said that Dawn bucked, and I came out the front door and landed on my head. A seizure and about ten hospital hours later, :-x I was back home. No real damage, except a cracked rib or two. Hey, I'm seventeen! I'm indestructible! :shock: That horse is in for it though...:evil: (Just kidding!)


----------



## Stella

Yikes! I'm almost sorry I started this thread in the first place! You people sure are gutsy though... my scary "fall" is nothing compared to yours!


----------



## Brithorse1996

My falls are pretty mellow but I can tell you one of a girl I used to ride with.

Ok at my old stables there was this horse that she hadn't ridden in ages and wanted to ride. I had never ridden him and to this haven't or ever will, but I heard that he sometimes just bolted for no reason, but I had never seen that until that day. Anyway she wanted to ride him and finally got to, she was so happy. The lesson went ok and then we tried going round the jumping course. When it was her go she started off ok but then her horse bolted at a fast canter/slow gallop, and considering he was probably a 1'500 draft horse (or something similiar) and she was pretty small, she lost her balance and slipped.

Unfortunately one of his hooves made contact with her lower back on the way down. She was screaming her head off and had a dent in her back, I'm guessing about 2cm from her spine. She didn't ride for a couple of weeks and needless to say, her first day back she had a brand new body protector.

She didn't ride that horse again after that and he wasn't very popular either.

EDIT: By brand new body protector, I mean her first ever body protector


----------



## SorrelHorse

I was reining last year, and I didn't know but my horse had hurt himself the day before. He wasn't showing any signs, but apparantly it was hurting him really bad. It was a fast circle with a flying change and when I asked for the flying change, he switched leads, stumbled, fell, and rolled right on top of me. I wasn't hurt but I was scared to death thank god he wasn't hurt too bad either except for the injury that had caused him to fall. I felt so bad I seriously had no idea everyone was even complimenting me on how great he looked. o.o


----------



## Redial

Mine involved a trip to the hosiptal in a helicopter. I was retraining an ex race mare that was severly unpredictable and very dangerous. I was riding her around the ring and had organised a small ride with another one of my friends around the property just to get her out and about. This mare had a habit of rearing up and flipping over when she didnt like something, but never when she was being ridden, just in the stall or cross ties (as I said, very dangerous) so anyway I got towards the gate and she started to get barn sour but we pushed on ahead and she got over it, my friend was riding her paddock mate up the lane behind me (we'd done this about 5 or 6 times previously with the same horses) all of the sudden she started wanting to go back, i did what I usually did to get her over it but this time she was really bad, she went to bucka nd i stayed on and then she just jumped in the air and flipped backwards, as she was flipping I managed to somehow get one foot stuck in the stirrup and she landed on top of me, then rolle don me 4 times before getting up and dragging me up the lane, at which point my friend blocked her and grabbed her. I was knocked out and a rescue chopper was called, I now have severe nerve damage in my back and uneven pelvis that gives me considerable pain when I ride english. Long story short, we had the horse checked over by two vets, a farrier and a chiropractor and she was found healthy and sound, sow e sent her to someone for trainign he sent her back after she kicked his wife in the face and she needed 6 stiches. We asked around but no one would touch her, so she was euthanised.


----------



## Amlalriiee

Mine isn't nearly as bad as some of these so I'm counting my lucky stars...

I was riding a 4 year old stallion...had been riding him for close to a year at this point and hadn't had any issues...he was actually an amazing horse (better than most geldings/mares!). Anyway, with him being so young I think he just hadn't quite mastered control and balance at the canter. My instructor though he may have caught scent/sight of a mare....I guess we'll never know what really happened. Doesn't matter, it was about 5 years ago.

ANYWAY, so I asked for the canter and he REALLY took off. Usually he was pretty fast with it but this time was a little more so and a little less balanced than usual. Unfortunately this was also the day that I didn't check my girth 5000 times, so we went around a corner and my saddle slid under his belly. Of course I flew off the side and landed on a set of bleachers. OUCH. I couldn't bend or straighten my elbow for a few months (still took lessons though. lol) I just spent all day trying to bend and trying to straighten...my at-home physical therapy. I also scraped the skin off my entire right shoulder blade. It looked pretty nasty and didn't feel good against my clothes, but it wasn't deep.

I broke my helmet clean down the middle when I hit the bleachers. It literally snapped in half...that would have been my skull...I will NEVER EVER ride without one. I don't care what horse it is. It's quite likely that my helmet saved my life that day. I guess that's why I'd say it was my scariest.


----------



## olliexmas

When i was 13 i went to another stables for a pony day with my friend. So anyway i was riding a new horse and we were cantering around on a 20 metre circle, so as we went round the corner the horse bucked and reared and i fell off (probably could have stayed on lol) and i hit my head on the wall. My hat had a visible crack right along the side! x
I changed the hat by the way lol.


----------



## HollyBubbles

this fall isn't nearly as scary as some of the ones posted here... but I was 9 so hey lol...I was cantering along on a little arab mare 13.2hh when she decided I wasnt in place on her back. so she sent through a buck and launched me head first into a concrete pillar thing. This smashed my helmet in half and I screamed my lungs out for mum (she went inside to get drink) and had pretty decent concussion, kept falling asleep.

latest fall though... and its in video's on the forum called "i ate the dirt and it was hard" was walking around the paddock on horse i was trying out to buy (didnt buy him) and suddenly he unleashed an almighty... something. It was kind of a cross between a rear and a buck, but it wasn't a pigroot. It was wierd as, and HUGE. On his back I reached about 15ft in the air on a 16.1hh horse, then came tumbling down as horse went right and carried on bucking. That was a very very dirty move. But being so high in the air I had time to think where I was, but not land differently lol. I didn't smash my head though suprisingly even though the way I landed looks like I did... so my helmets still safe PHEW (I love my helmet lol).
Lady asked me if it had put me off riding... i said yeah its put me off riding that mutt and you can keep him to by the way, now I'm gonna go home and ride my horse.


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden

Well seeing as I haven't fallen off (and I've been riding off and on since age nine, I am now 23). 

I have witnessed a few falls, the scariest could have ended with me on the ground as well. 

My mom and I both volunteer for a theraputic riding program, and were both riding one day during one of the classes with two students. I was riding Scarlet the very reliable pony, my mom was riding what is now her horse Malcolm (somewhat crazy appendix Quarter Horse), the two students were on Mackenzie and Dingo (percheron/tb and an arabian). 

I am not entirely sure what happened. But the student who was on Mackenzie came off, and the saddle slid onto her side. So that sets off Mackenzie, who starts cantering towards the gate, which sets Malcom off. My mom tries to get him under control, as he jumps over a few ground poles, veers around me and Scarlet (Scarlet barely moved during the whole thing, she just got out of the way when she needed to), but when he veered again at the rail, that threw her off. Dingo as far as I can tell, did absolutely nothing, he was still standing in the same place that I remember him being before it all started (such a good boy when it suits him, crabby any other time).

It was very scary because it was quite a while before my mom could get up, I ended up driving us home (I only had a learner's permit at the time).


----------



## PintoTess

well mine is not EXACTLY a fall, but i did fall over...lol
I was leading Tess and she ran forward and kicked me in the hand, (and i fell over) and i got taken to hospital with a small fracture to my hand.
Another time i was leading Tess again and she ran forward again and kicked me in the face (and i fell over). and i got taken to the hospital with a very small fracture to my jaw.
Now another time i was leading tess again and she stood on my boot and freaked out and kicked out kicked me in the hip (and i fell over) and i got taken to the hospital with soft tissue damage.
now please dont say "she is a badly behaved horse!" cos she really isnt and it was just as much my fault sa it was hers. So please dont judge me......


----------



## sleighr

I've been thrown and fallen off more times than I can't count on one hand, but I've only had a couple of really scary falls.

The first one was when I just started riding years ago... I was on a gigantic Thoroughbred mare (her name was Legs, go figure xD). She was way out of my experience level and my instructor knew I was afraid of her, but she put me on her anyways. In short, the horse spooked and I forgot myself, screamed, grabbed onto her with my heels and she took off. I ended up falling on my head. One of the stalls you could get into from the paddock was open and if I hadn't fallen off, the level of the roofing would have nearly decapitated me. My helmet cracked clean down the middle and I got a concussion, but otherwise, I was fine. Scared the heck out of me though.

My second fall was on my guy, J.R. My friend and I had these trails we would go on right off the highway (nowhere to ride, so we had to ride to these places) and it was this place where the footing was primarily clay (not a good idea <.<). WELL. It had rained a few days before and there was a big collection of water and my friend and I decided we'd race through it. Stupid idea, but...we were being idiots. ANYWAYS, I took off on J.R. and it was all going well and we were splashing about, but then his hoof got sucked into the wet clay and we flipped. I don't remember the actual fall, but I remember landing on my back in freezing cold water and trying to scramble away because I didn't want to get clobbered by a 1000 lb thrashing giant xD The scariest part of that fall, though, was that he began running for home, but thank God, he stopped and let my friend catch him before he reached the highway. That was possibly the scariest moment of my life x_x. 

NEEDLESS TO SAY, such shenanigans are very well avoided now xD


----------



## Endiku

My scariest fall was riding a 17.2hh warmblood gelding last summer. At the time, I was only confortable with walking and trotting- and was riding without an instructor in the arena (stupidstupidstupid!). Well the gelding happened to be an ex-hunter jumper, and while we were going at a fairly brisk paced trot around the corner of the arena- he decided that he hadn't jumped in a while, and it was time to brush up. He moved into a canter, catching me off guard. I stayed on out of pure luck, but then the started going even faster...straight at the arena fence! The fence was a good 3 1/2 feet tall, and solid wood- yet he was confident that he could just hop over it. I was so scared! I tried to pull him the other way, but he had the bit under his tounge. Just as he lifted off, I remember thinking 'Oh please God, let him get over.' Well, he did get over. Thanks to over 7 years of 4'-5' hunting, he hopped it with room to spare- and so did I! For a fleeting moment I was like 'yess. I stayed on.' And then...he landed. I wasnt prepared for the jolt as he hit the ground again, and just like that, I fell backwards. I remember looking up and seeing him standing there with bright eyes as if saying 'that was FUN! Hop up and lets go again.' I ended up displacing my knee, and breaking a rib though- so I didnt exactly go again xD

oh and heres a video of me falling for NO reason, the first time that I rode this little morgan, on my first run around barrels, on my FIRST time in an english saddle! o.o haha, everyone says I looked like a boomerang though, with how fast I got up.






(not sure this will work)


----------



## Endiku

ehhh...just put this in your web bar 

http://www.facebook.com/v/146566162025034


----------



## Phantomstallion

All these are scary but cool to listen to. (evil laugh)

I never fell.....'cause I don't ride!!! LOL


----------



## AislingxXx1234

I've learned to ride on nasty ponies so I've fallen around 100 times, no real damage yet...unless you count the brain damage. I mean keep getting back on right..?
A couple scary moments of mine. I rode my friends horse because he was a bolter and I was a 'capable' rider(with bucks/rears/spin/etc. apparently NOT bolting) lol this was a loooong time ago
I asked to trot and he went straight to the gallop probably my fault. He dogded a fence and jumped a pole, lost my stirrups, lasted an entire lap, slipped under his neck. Crazily enough, he didn't step on me once. I remember hearing my instructor saying 'jump off! let go' my response whilst hanging under him: 'I can't; got back on and rode him many times but that was a severe blow to my confidence..I was so scared of bolters after!
On a small pony, I tried to jump a log (notice *tried*). He wasn't quite fast enough so I tried to pull him out but he didn't listen. it was muddy so I didn't want him to slip, so last second I was like 'crap he's going!' put my leg on. We took off, next I remember we we lying on the ground together him lying on my leg. :/ we were both fine though! The slippery/soft ground probably saved te both of us!


----------



## kamibear11

Well mine is kind of dumb... I put this on my self!!! I have a very big pasture that I board at! So I went out one day to go for a ride, grabed my bridle and crossed the crick to go get Kodee knowing that Kodee doesnt like me getting on him without a saddle but I had done it the day before and he was fine so I was like what the heck lets try again.... BIG MISTAKE!! His pasture mates saw me coming and they were thinking " Hey there is the girl who feeds us!! Lets go get some food!!"They bolted and i had Kodee caught but I didnt have the bit in his mouth yet and so I put it in and his best friend hadnt left yet.... well he took off with the others leaveing Kodee behind. I tryed to jump on him and he bucked not as hard as he could but hard enough to get me off! I landed on my shoulder and hip and nothing broke, luckly, but I was in pain. So I ran to my sisters barn and kind of being dumb left the bridle on him and then told my sister what happend. We finished up there, went to my barn and took the bridle off Kodee reashured him and left......


----------



## HollyBubbles

> I ended up displacing my knee, and breaking a rib though- so I didnt exactly go again xD


I know the broken ribs feeling, hell its not nice. I came off my girl on one of her bad days and she ran over top of me, broke a few of my ribs and carried on running.
I said some thing's I won't repeat on here, they were pretty nasty and loud and repetitive :lol:.
I got up and caught her again but by this time I could only feel the pain in my hip (got the picture of the impressive bruise to!). Determined not to be beaten by a 24yo horse I got back on and worked the living breathing crap out of her until she gave in and listened. Got the fall on camera, but missed the ride afterwards as camera person was to busy with her jaw on the floor... Half my body was covered in mud, the other side was clean so I looked like a right idiot. And apparently the look of determination on my face and the stickability of my seat in that saddle were incredible afterwards (and she was rearing and jumping and pigrooting, apparently I didn't move once, I don't remember). I got told that bubbles looked scared crapless that she had misbehaved, and **** well she should have!
I didn't feel the pain in my ribs till the next afternoon, to this day I am still thankful my besties mum only let me walk her pony the morning after the fall, if I had trotted or cantered I probably would have made my ribs worse :lol:


----------



## Adenfire

Okay while since I drive I've only fallen outta the cart..it does happen. Once, while we were practicing in a field my mini tripped in a hole and stumbled with enough force that I ended up stradling her! She was fine and we drove home that day no worse for wear. Then my gelding decided to hit a mole hill at a controlled canter which was enough force to flip my cart over, mind you he was smart enough to 1. SWERVE BEFORE HE HIT the mole hill and 2. Direct my WHEEL over it instead. yeah...he ended up making 2 laps around the yard and stopping in front of me looking down like "what the heck?" 

NOW my little brother has some spills. 
The funniest and we still don't know HOW he managed it being around 5'5'' at the time and the gap in the cart being around 12 in. But he was driving my gelding in the middle of a class when said gelding (green horse at the time) took off, Scott handled it well for about a min, then all of a sudden he was UNDER the seat sliding THROUGH the 12 in. gap between it and the bottom of the basket in the easy entry cart! Ate a bunch of dirt and had some road rash on his tummy from the sand but okay and the horse was/has been a gentleman for him ever since (6 years now)

Scariest: last fair running a timed gaming event he forgot to check up his horse before they slow and do a rollback to run home. Horse dodged one way Scott went the other, hard. I'll post MID FLY Pictures here. ANywho, he hit the ground flat on his back so hard I HEARD it in the barn. INSANE!!! Couple of the older cowboy type parents said that it was the loudest they've EVER heard someone hit the ground. Needless to say DUMMY rode the rest of his events (about 4 more hours) and then after he got some time to rest comes into our camper holding up his shirt saying "I think I need to go to the hospital" Here's the shocker! His BACK was so swollen it looked like he had a 12 year BEER BELLY, it hung like 4 INCHES over his pants!!!! We called the on site EMT and they looked at him and said WHAT THE HELL! literally! He ended up with a blown disc JUST ONE and the only reason is cuz he had already done something to it 3 years ago in football!
BTW the pictures start at about the point where my brother goes "OH S***" Which is why he was pulling on his face more then normal and the horse is a tank anyways, plus poor kid has only been riding a year. The last picture was the beginning of the run...about the only place it DIDN'T go wrong


----------



## netty83

I have never fallen off but sometimes wish I had had some minor falls over the years as sometimes the thought of falling off stops me from trying things. If I had fallen off I think I would just think "oh well the worst that can happen is I fall off" These stories are great and glad you are all okay and none the worse for wear after your falls!


----------



## laurenxo

Well, today I had my first fall. I was ridding a horse that has a reputation of being tempered.We were cantering around in the arena and he gave an impressively large buck. I wasn't ready for it but managed to stay on however he turned and took off cantering and I slipped off the side. Not a particularly painful fall but it gave me a pretty good shock. Then I got back on the horse and finished the lesson.


----------



## Oxer

i rode around in a cheap bike helmet when i was younger (sadly didn't know better at the time). I got tossed at the end of a single stride line, right into a concrete retaining wall. My helmet caved in and shattered my skull. I was in a coma for 15 days.


----------



## Brithorse1996

^^ when I started riding my dad told me to bring my bike helmet along just in case they didn't have any I was like noooooo


----------



## Oxer

haha! my bad luck, had to learn that bike helmets are for bikes. Riding helmets are for riding!


----------



## equiniphile

I was practicing barrel racing with Molly two months ago, and since we don't have a sand arena I set up buckets and we walked, trotted, and cantered around them. I don't want her to become a nut case about gymkhana, so my friend and I had been taking things slowly over the previous few weeks and hadn't let her go full out yet.

My mom was photographing us trotting and loping the pattern, and I pushed her into a faster canter a few times. After two times, after rounding the third barrel, we cantered the home stretch (again, not full out, just a brisk extended canter) and she just suddenly fell down. My mom said she went down forward and to the side and that I got thrown out of the saddle, but I wouldn't know because I passed out before I hit the ground! I was wearing a helmet but I had amnesia and my head hurt. I sat up after two minutes of being out cold and told my mom that I'd dreamt this before, that I was sitting on the ground and Molly was running the fence....number one sign of a concussion, the doc later said. There's long periods I don't remember. After saying that to my mom, I don't remember anything up until when we'd walked halfway to the barn from the arena and my sister asked what the heck was wrong. We put Molly away and we drove to the E.R, the doctor said I had a mild concussion, the end.

My scariest fall, even if I wasn't concious for most of it! :lol:


----------



## equiniphile

I think scarier than my above fall was the one where I didn't fall off. It was horrible.

A few days before Christmas my friend Sam (Lovehorsesandrunning) and I rode Molly and Artie in the back fields with my mom, who always walks with us, as is her rule. My mom videoed us so I could see how Molly looked on tape these days, and after we were done I decided to practice half-passes a couple times on Molly. After a few times, I took my leg off her and she completely bolted. I don't even remember what happened, but suddenly my feet were out of the stirrups and I was gripping with my thighs super hard, and she was running racehorse speed across this huge field. I tried to grab the reins because my balance was off, Molly jumped sideways at a flat-out gallop, and I fell on her neck. So now we were running at a breakneck gallop across this huge field with me riding on her neck, gripping with my thighs and praying to God I didn't land a way that would hurt too bad. I was gripping a hunk of her mane and the reins, and I wrapped my arms around her neck to stay on, so I wasn't able to do a one-rein stop. Instead I tried to shorten the grip on my inside rein, so now at least I had her running in a circle. A very large circle, still racehorse speed, but at least it was a circle and she couldn't take us anywhere that might lead to trouble. A few times around she galloped, me still on her neck gripping with everything I had for dear life, and I remember thinking she was going to do a face-dive because of how close the ground seemed with me on her neck. I gave everything I had and turned her tighter and tighter in a circle until she was forced to slow her mad gallop down to a slow gallop, then a canter, then a trot, and then a walk. During which I jumped back in the saddle (man it felt weird, I was so used to riding her neck!  ) and calmed Molly down. Sam rushed Artie over to help, she held Molly's reins while I settled her down.

I can not believe I stayed on, let alone controlled her and got her to circle while on her neck gripping nothing but a wad of mane and rein. She's got one strong neck to have kept it level while she had 110 lbs on it!! My mom was in shock, she said 99% of riders would have fallen off, and I believe it. I have no clue how I stayed on, but I'll tell ya one thing, I was NOT going to bail!!


----------



## lildonkey8

i was on my haffie mare who had not been warmed up, 4 years old, and in a brand new place. there were poles in the arena and i decided to walk her through em',so i walked her through em' a first time and she cantered at the end, i didn't fall off that time, then i took her through a second time and at the end she went into a full speed gallop straight toward the other horses. she bucked 3 times (i stayed on for that) but she was about 4 feet in front of the fence and i decided to bail.


fortunately, there was no permanent damage but it was sore to walk for two days, so i sat in a chair watchin' tv all day.


----------



## Brookside Stables

I was at an organized trail ride on Sep 18th, 2010, while mounting my gelding he dropped his head and proceeded to buck hard and fast. So being I hadn't even gotten into the saddle I dropped my left stirrup and pushed away and jumped clear of him landing on my feet. Well by doing so I landed too hard and broke my right tib/fib in 9 places completly shattering my distal tibia. My tibia also decided to break thru the skin and snag my sock, not a pretty sight! 

I had 3 major surgeries within the first 8 weeks. I have 3 plates & 20 screws as a reward for landing on my feet. It was 17 weeks ago yesterday and I am still on crutches. I will be full weight bearing by Feb luckily and can finally get back in the saddle!

I have decided that next time I will land on my butt, a broken tailbone heals much faster!

My Xray after the 3rd sugery. A couple of the screws on top were cut off in the pic.


----------



## EquineLover

Ok... not as scary as some of them, but once I was jumping and the horse I was riding just stopped dead and side-stepped. Course, I fell off and broke my arm. (Ow.)


----------



## Jacksmama

My own falls have been thankfully pretty routine, but I was riding with a friend when she came off in a very bad way.

I was exercising/training a goofy, clumsy 5 yr old gelding and my friend was on a hot little mare with a temper. We were in the arena together. While Tut and I were busy trying not to trip over his own feet Cindy was struggling with Taffy. She was being very defiant and giving Cindy a run for her money. She is the type of horse that is easy to get into a fight with and once the fight starts she doesn't quit. I was on the far side of the arena and got a perfect view of what happened next. 
Taffy decided she wasn't going another step forward, in fact she was going to go backward, and back she went at full speed. I was honestly shocked she could kick it in reverse so quickly. This isn't the first time shes pulled this particular stunt but never to this extent. They went a good 10 strides in full reverse, and then Cindy made a big mistake. She tried to one rein her. Let me tell everyone that doesn't know, DO NOT I repeat DO NOT attempt a one rein stop when a horse is moving backward quickly. 
Taffy lost her balance and I watched in slow motion as Taffy tipped back, Cindy fell straight back and landed on her back. I saw the "Oh my God this is bad and it's really going to hurt" look on her face as Taffy fell back on top of her, but at the last moment Taffy threw her weight to the right and landed on Cindys leg instead of her entire body. Tut, the gelding I was on, was completely freaked out. It was all I could do to get him to stand still enough for me to dismount and run to Cindy. Cindys mother is the owner of both of the horses we were riding, and to say she was furious is an understatement. She didn't want Taffy to think she could get away with that behavior so she asked me to get on her. I have nowhere near the experience Cindy has but I got on Taffy and rode her through the remainder of her tantrum, about 10-15 min. 
She didn't break the bone, but she crushed the muscle in Cindys right lower leg. Almost a year after the incident(after hobbling and dealing with pain the entire time) she had to have surgery because she wasn't getting circulation to her lower leg and they had to remove a mass of scar tissue from her calf. She has only ridden a handful of times since then and it was almost 4 years ago.


----------



## WesternJake

One of my scary falls happened to be my first ever fall. I was bareback on a mare I did ride-leases on a couple years ago, my sister on the horse she rode, and my bestie on another horse. Bestie's horse got between me and my sister and took a kick at my mare, trying to keep her away from my sisters horse. My mare spun around, and I went off the opposite direction, narrowly missing some wooden rabbit hutches. I luckily only sprained my pinky finger!

My second most recent fall was on Jake. I asked him to lope around a corner, and he did, but the ground was slick, and he slipped and went down on his right. I managed to pull myself away from the saddle, so only my right leg was caught, and not for long as I was able to pull it out when Jake rocked up. I did do something to it that time. It hasn't been the same and hurts if I ride in stirrups too long for me. I think I pinched a nerve or something. :/ 

I've had a lot of close calls of almost being thrown over Jake's shoulder, but luckily I've stayed in the saddle! 

I got pitched out of an English saddle at the canter, and was hanging onto Jake's neck. He slowed down after a bit, and I was able to swing over. It was quite funny. 

Emily


----------



## lyssabear

theres actually two that i can think of at this moment.

I had a 4 year old quarter horse fresh off of the racetrack in portland and i and my mother broke him to western tack and we were just going out there 5 times a week to keep him and ourselves busy - there was a quarter mile barkmalch race track on the farm and we decided to use it to teach me how to pony a horse - so i was on Mooch and i had the ponier in my right hand and we were in a gallop, Mooch got to bucking like full out then he reared i ended up letting go of the ponier and trying to control my horse ( it was all closed off so it was safer then it sounds for a loose one) get him calm and walk up to my mom to get told what to do next time that happens and he bolted on me from a stand still i held on but i got caught up in the stirrup when he bucked lost both my shoes and got drug about 15 feet before he stepped on my hip. i remember getting up and chasing him to catch him worried that the tack has slipped sideways. that was scary.

another time me and mooch were in the indoor arena working on my posting a little bit i felt a little rusty, so were going along in figure 8's as i do this and the people who owned this property never filled in a big hole after using the arena as a turn out, i didn't see it but mooch crossed his front legs into it and we did a front flip and he landed on me, completely. thankfully no broken bones in either accident. but i got right back on every time !!!


----------



## fuadteagan

My trainer is all about "if I know I'm ready your doing it". So she sets up a barrel at the end of the arena. She told me to go around it and on the other side kick with my outside leg. I knew she wanted me to canter. I have never cantered before. So I barely kicked. Then finally my mares like "OK, I know what Dana (My trainer) wants you to do and I don't want to keep going around this annoying barrel". So, she canters I lean forwards look down to grab a strap on the saddle and I fall down. I couldn't breath because I got the wind knocked out of me.


----------



## Oxer

Brookside, that is really nasty!!


----------



## Arksly

I can think of two.

First of all, I have an intense fear of horses falling on me. I was riding a friends pony for her because she was sick and I didn't have a horse to ride. I was cantering him and began to do a 20m half circle between E and B. Around centerline, he just fell down. I fell onto his neck just as he got up and I just slid off and landed on my feet. I didn't really fall off, but it was close enough to scare me.

The second time I was riding out in my uncle's field. My grandpa was working on his truck and my mom was riding around 100 ft from me. I asked my horse to canter and he did, I turned him and he took off. I clamped down with my legs so he bucked and spun, sending me flying. I remember going to put my arms out then thinking that it was a bad idea and tucked them up against my chest. The next thing I remember is laying down, facing the opposite direction of which I had been going, my bridle about 6ft in front of me and my horse across the field. My grandpa came running over to me and got me to lay down flat. After my mom caught my horse, brought him back, and put his bridle back on I got back on (of course). 

On our way home after riding I got a wicked head ache so we went to the ER just incase. I got x-rays of my head, neck and back. They wanted to take more but I had reached my max for the year :shock:. It turns out that I had a concussion and my Dad got in trouble for not calling the ambulance even though he wasn't there :lol:. 

It's definitely not as bad as some stories posted on here but they are my examples.


----------



## fuadteagan

My trainer broke her hip but didn't do anything about it. She fell off her hano and hurt it more. I saw it. It was horrible. She was jumping and just fell. All you heard was a crack and a bam! Her horse ran to the end of the arena and trotted around but she limped and got back on. She is a tough cookie!


----------



## Marlea Warlea

i was cantering bareback when marlea put her head down and started to buck, i went over her head and got majorly winded... i was terrified, i could only breathe out and i seriously thaught i was going to die!!! 
luckily mum was utside and came running to me... it was the scariest thing of my life


----------



## RodeoLoco

I have had a few in my time:
One was yesterday. I was riding my little mare on the road for the first time, going at a slow walk, with a red vest tied onto her saddle, a red ribbon on her tail, and a sign sticking up from the back of my saddle, that said "Aggressive horse! Please watch out!" because she is easily angered, and has a bad temper. Traffic was going pretty good, when a four wheeler pulled up. He was going slow beside me, not revving his engine or nothing, when he said ; "Nice horse, does she bite?" By then, she was getting fed up with the constant rumble of the bike, and was nipping at it. When I said "yes, she does." he looked at me like I was the one trying to bite him, revved his engine, sprayed dirt at us, and parked up the road to WATCH. She reared up, throwing me off, and landed on her back, just missing me. So, while she was freaking out on the road, with me trying to calm her down, and see if she hurt herself, he was laughing! I just wanted to slap him!

Another time is when I rode my neighbors stallion in a parade. He said that he wiped his nose down with Vixx, to mask the cent of the mares. Well, rather he didn't, or didn't put enough. Rud was fine until halfway through the Canada day parade.I had him dressed up, with a flag on each side. Well, he got wind of a mare that was in full heat, and stood up, I leaned forward, and he went back down. Then, he took off at a full gallop through the parade. I could not get him under control no matter what I tried. I looked up, to see where he was going, only to see that he was running toward a hot dog seller, with a bunch of kids standing around. I didn't want any one to get hurt, so I threw myself off, grabbing the halter under his bridle. I pulled him to the ground, stopping him. But, in doing so, I popped my shoulder, and dislocated my elbow, and he fell on me, snapping my ankle.


----------



## Horsesdontlie

Ouch, there are some bad ones here and the pictures of the x-ray was crazy!

I have had two falls that scared the crap out of me, and only one other accident where I've been hurt.

First bad fall was about two years after I got Jake. I was stupid and with doing gymkhana and rodeo I made him really hot around the gate. One time I was entering the arena and the gate guy didn't see me and closed the gate, hitting my horse in the face. He pretty much exploded, rearing and trying to bolt so I disengaged his hind and in his spinning and jumping he moved into a gap in a large hedge that had barb wire running through it, I tried to back him up away from it and tried to bolt through it, felt the barbwire on his chest and jumped. He got the barbwire caught around his legs and flipped. I got launched a good 10 feet away from where he landed. I just knocked the wind out of me, while he pretty much went into shock and knocked himself out. Took 7 people and 25 minutes to get him back onto his feet, I thought he was dead with a broken bone or impaled on the a rod that held the fence up, cause of the blood. He got up and was sore, but fine. Few cuts across his legs and chest, nothing that needed stitches though. 

The other is when I was riding back from a 6 miles trail ride. We were in a river bed and Jake is very barn sour. So he was pretty much prancing and cantering in place like he normally does with a few small rears. (Which I was working on getting him out of) when out of no where he threw himself up and backwards. The other riders said he got a good two-three feet up in the air and landed backwards. I somehow managed to push myself out of the saddle sideways and landed only about a foot away from where he did. Being in a western saddle in the very deep sand of the river bed, Jake was on his back with his feet in the air and the saddle horn in the sand. I scrambled away as fast as I could expecting him to start thrashing and wanting to get up. When I looked back he was staring at me with and calmly staying on his back. I ended up walking over to him, grabbing the breast collar and cinch and pulled him onto his side, where he stayed until I checked him over and gave him to cue to stand up (he is trainer to laid down) and he got back to his feet. I did a thorough untacking examination of his back and neck and found no soreness or stiffness, so I got back on and rode home.

The time I got hurt was when I was in an arena for a mounted assistance unit test and he was over stimulated and reared (this was a week before he flipped on me) and bolted running AGAINST the fence of the arena. My leg was on the outside of the fence between the top and bottom bar and my shin hit the metal post. I don't know how I didn't break my leg but I had substantial swelling and nerve damage. (I could feel anything from below the knee to halfway down my shin.) A year later and I still can't feel in one spot thats the size of a apple.


----------

